# Emotions to the Surface



## mbcdn (Mar 2, 2012)

When I first started therapy, a few weeks ago, I went in with the intent to stick it out as long as I can and I still have that mentality. 

However, I find that after 3 sessions, I find myself even more depressed and moody as I think therapy brought a lot of my unresolved emotions and feelings to the surface. Now I find living to be very difficult in general and I'm always moody around my family (whom I live with) and they find issues with it, etc.

I've been told this can be normal with therapy at first, just making me feel even more pathetic. I mean before I was a bit emotive but never to this extent, I'm always on the verge of crying and I hate myself even more now than when I started therapy. Things just keep on escalating to be worse and worse. 

Not sure what to do, to be honest. I'm going to go to therapy and bring this up next time, but until then, and now I feel like it's getting harder and harder to live. I'm becoming more jealous and envious of my online friends too, and more regretful in general. I look at myself in utter disgust and have told the therapist this.

Kind of came to a low point today when I broke down to my Mom when she confronted me about being moody a lot, I just collapsed emotionally and cried for a good half hour before stopping. Now I still feel sad, and lonely, but now pathetic too for crying like that. I'm just a failure of a 27 year old man. 

I kind of miss when these emotions were buried more inside me, but now that they are on the surface, aiding my depression. Everything is so dark... :-(


----------



## TigerRifle1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Having them buried most likely contributed to the origin of your depression.


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

Sounds like i'm going through the same sort of phase. I had all my emotions and memory's suppressed, my mind was in bloody disneyland. Then i slowly started to let them rise and things just got worse, near enough everyday i was bursting in to uncontrollable tears realizing how mess up things have got.

But its getting better, i think just accepting things can make it better.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Now, your therapist should work with you to do something with those emotions...to put them into persepctive, understand them, use them for positive change...I would assume.


----------

